# W8 -> W10 upgrade fails



## effingpot (Oct 29, 2004)

We are trying to upgrade a W8 system to W10 and it has failed several times and reverts back to W8.
The latest error message is:

AudMig: RegOpenKeyEx can't open audioendpointbuilder Upgrade key with Hresult 0x80070002. Most likely not an upgrade

Any suggestions welcome
thanks
Mike


----------



## britechguy (Dec 6, 2019)

How, exactly, are you going about the attempt to upgrade? Using the Update Assistant on the Windows 10 Download Page, using the Media Creation Tool to create install media and using it, fetching the ISO file then using that?

The exact how can influence the next steps.

Also, is it critical that anything (user files or installed programs) be maintained, or do you have backups (or just don't need them) and could start with an entirely clean slate?

Make/model of the computer would be helpful, too.


----------



## effingpot (Oct 29, 2004)

Hi - thanks for the quick reply.
We are using the Media Creation tool.
We have backed up critical apps and files. Nothing critical on the system we think.
Clean sweep could work but we thought an upgrade would save anything we've forgotten about (just in case)
It's a Lenovo tower gaming PC that we can't see the model number of, but do have this:

OS Name Microsoft Windows 8.1
Version 6.3.9600 Build 9600
Other OS Description Not Available
OS Manufacturer Microsoft Corporation
System Name FRED-PC
System Manufacturer LENOVO
System Model 10140
System Type x64-based PC
System SKU LENOVO_MT_1014
Processor Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-4770K CPU @ 3.50GHz, 3501 Mhz, 4 Core(s), 8 Logical Processor(s)
BIOS Version/Date LENOVO IIKT23AUS, 01/10/2013

Thanks
Mike


----------



## britechguy (Dec 6, 2019)

Mike,

If you have used the Media Creation Tool to create bootable media, I'd suggest a couple of things:

1. I know this sounds odd, but make sure you DON'T have an internet connection during the attempted upgrade or reinstall.

2. First try these instructions, except you won't be using the ISO file, you can just insert your bootable USB drive and kick off setup.exe from there. Just ignore the bits about downloading the ISO and mounting it. This is a more convenient method at times, but not if you already have a bootable Windows 10 USB drive at hand. *Doing a Windows 10 Repair Install or Feature Update Using the Windows 10 ISO file.* If this works, all necessary updates for Windows 10 will be fetched and applied after you re-establish internet connectivity.

3. If Step 2 fails, then consider *Doing a Completely Clean (Re)install of Windows 10 Using Media Creation Tool to Create Bootable Win10 Install Media on a USB Thumb Drive. *You will, of course, already have the bootable media, so you can skip over all the steps related to creating it. You still want to have no internet connection. If you are asked for a product key during the install, give it the Windows 8 product key from your existing system, this should activate Windows 10 without issue. If you're not, then you'll likely need to enter it in Settings, Update & Security, Activation pane using the _Change product key_ link once Windows 10 is installed. Windows 10 will run unactivated, but it restricts access to certain features, so if you end up having an unactivated installation you want to activate it ASAP.


----------



## effingpot (Oct 29, 2004)

Ok thanks - will try this tomorrow eve.


----------



## britechguy (Dec 6, 2019)

Please report back after you have, regardless of the outcome.


----------



## effingpot (Oct 29, 2004)

Quick update. We tried to upgrade 2 ways now. The last way was to download W10 into a memory stick, disconnect from the internet (as somoene suggested) and install from that. It went quite well including the initial download and various installs and reboots but when it came to the final 'applying updates' part it bombed out with ..

We've set your PC back to the way it was just before you started installing Windows 10
0x800707E7 - 0x3000D
The installation failed in the FIRST_BOOT phase with an error during MIGRATE_DATA operation

this is the same as happened originally.


----------



## britechguy (Dec 6, 2019)

@effingpot,

Do a web search on "Windows Upgrade" and the code you've supplied or coupled with FIRST_BOOT. There are a couple of things you might try. I have gotten the error you have one time in the 5 plus years that Windows 10 has been out. I believe I finally gave up on using the upgrade path and ended up doing what I'd suggested in Step 3 in my prior instructions after having backed up all of the user data and using Belarc Advisor to take an inventory of the software I had installed (and get the keys I could) before starting with a clean slate.


----------



## effingpot (Oct 29, 2004)

We ended up doing a clean install and so far it seems to have worked. Thanks for the pointers.


----------



## britechguy (Dec 6, 2019)

You're quite welcome. Some of these issues are just much messier than others, and there really are times when just starting over with a completely fresh install is the way to go.


----------



## jimdandy45 (Sep 3, 2008)

Over the last five years I have run into this situation 3 times. Doing a FRESH install has always worked, but I chose to replace the HDD/SSD first and install new. By doing this, if I have missed copying something or want to know what was on the old installation, I have the original drive to get it from. Of course, a GOOD backup - image type - may suffice too.


----------

